# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Traghetti Delle Isole

## Tasos@@@

Η μικρη αυτη ιταλικη εταιρια ιδρυθηκε το 1969 για την μεταφορα κυριως αγαθων.Το πρωτο καραβι της εταιριας λεγοταν SAVARESE και συνεδεε το Milazzo με τα νησια Eolie.
Το 1973 καθιερωθηκε μια καθημερινη γραμμη αναμεσα στο Trapani και τα νησια Egadi και η εβδομαδιαια γραμμη Trapani - Ustica. Και οι δυο γραμμες χρησιμοποιουνταν για την μεταφορα επικινδυνων φορτιων.
Το 1986 καθιερωθηκε επισης η καθημερινη γραμμη Trapani - Pantelleria.
Το 1988 εν ενεργεια βρισκει επισης την γραμμη Civitavecchia - Ustica - Trapani - Pantelleria - Lampedusa με το πλοιο Lampedusa μεχρι το 1991 οπου το βαπορι πουληθηκε.
To 2004 στην γραμμη Trapani - Egadi islands βρισκουμε το φερρυ ανοιχτου τυπου Zeus που δεν ειναι αλλο απο την παντοφλα Νικος Π που την δεκαετια του 80 και του 90 εβγαζε το ψωμι της στην γραμμη Αιδηψος - Αρκιτσα.
Χρησιμοποιειται κυριως για την μεταφορα καυσιμων αλλα μεταφερει και επιβατες-οχηματα.
Το 2007 η εταιρια πουλαει το μικρο φερρυ Vulcano που εκανε την γραμμη Palermo - Ustica.
Το 2006 στην γραμμη Trapani - Pantelleria μπαινει το επιβατηγο-οχηματαγωγο Cossyra.
Αξιζει να σημειωθει οτι τον Ιουλιο του 1997 η εταιρια βραβευτηκε απο την κυβερνηση της Sicilia για την μεταφορα επιβατων-οχηματων και επικινδυνων φορτιων.
Στον στολο της εταιριας αυτη την στιγμη βρισκουμε τα επιβατηγα-οχηματαγωγα Zeus, Cossyra και Pantelleria.

ZEUS


COSSYRA


PANTELLERIA


VULCANO


Ολες οι φωτογραφιες απο το Navi e Armatori οπου εδω http://www.naviearmatori.net/gallery...bum.php?id=175 υπαρχουν και αλλες πολλες φωτογραφιες της ομορφης αυτης μικρης εταιριας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφο αφιέρωμα Τάσο! Πιστεύω, ότι πρέπει να περάσω καμιά βόλτα και από τη Σικελία. 
Όμορφο πλοίο το Cossyra  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ειναι πολυ καλοι εκει φιλε Μαρκο.Εκτος απροοπτου σκεφτομαι και εγω ενα ταξιδακι Σικελια-Σαρδηνια να θαυμασω απο κοντα τοσα πολλα παλια σκαρια που οι γειτονες τα διατηρουν σε τοσο αψογη κατασταση! :Very Happy: 
Σκεψου μονο ποσες τετοιες μικρες εταιρειες υπαρχουν εκει και τι κυκλοφορει.... :Wink:

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Τάσο  να  σε  ενημερώσω  μόνο  ότι  το  *Pantelleria * δεν  ανήκει  πλέον  στην  εταιρεία  μιας  και  ετοιμάζεται  να  εξυπηρετήσει  τις  Βόρειες  Σποράδες  με  δρομολόγια  από  τον  Βόλο.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αυτη ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερουσα ειδηση φιλε μου και σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!Ξερουμε μηπως τα καινουργια του σινιαλα?

----------


## Tasos@@@

Α μολις βρηκα την απαντηση!!Σ'ευχαριστω παντως για την ενημερωση μιας και μου ειχε ξεφυγει το παρον θεμα!
Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες σχετικα με το Pantelleria εδω : http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...375#post360375

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και το GALAXY θα ναυλωθεί από την Traghetti delle Isole, γίνεται ένα ακόμη πλοίο της εταιρίας με ελληνικές πτυχές. Το νυν LAMPEDUSA ήταν γνώριμο σε Πάτρα και Πειραιά από τα ταξίδια του ως ESPRESSO EGITTO, ενώ το παλιό LAMPEDUSA ήταν το πρώην ADRIATIC STAR, το PANTELLERIA πέρασε ως ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ, ενώ η "παντόφλα" ZEUS είναι το πρώην ΝΙΚΟΣ Π.

Τα παλιά πλοία της Traghetti delle Isole παρουσιάζονται και στην ωραία ιστοσελίδα της, και από αυτά το μόνο που μας "ξέφυγε" ήταν το συμπαθέστατο VULCANO που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1933 στη Νορβηγία και που όταν αγοράστηκε το 1969 μετονομάστηκε σε COSTA GAIA. Μετά από ένα ατύχημα που ημιβυθίστηκε το 1970, επισκευάστηκε ως VULCANO. 

1.jpg
πηγή

Σταμάτησε να ταξιδεύει το 2007 σε ηλικία 74 ετών! (εδώ θα το είχαν περάσει γενεές δεκατέσσερεις ως σκυλονίχτη, σαπιοκάραβο κλπ) Έμεινε δεμένο στο Τράπανι μέχρι  το 2012 οπότε πήγε να διαλυθεί στην Τουρκία.

----------

